# Damon Jones to Cleveland?



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs sign Damon Jones*



> Branson Wright
> Plain Dealer Reporter
> 
> The Cavaliers and free-agent point guard Damon Jones agreed today to a four-year deal worth $15 to $16 million, according to several league sources.
> ...


The contract is a year longer than I would like and I'm somewhat turned off and turned off by this at the same time. Only time will tell.


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

This is a nice signing. Coupled with the other pieces that Danny's added you guys are in great shape and have had one heck of an offseason. In reality he's an average point guard but he'll really contribute big with hitting open 3's when people double Larry and Lebron. I'm a Nets fan but I really look forward to watching the Cavs next year. I think we'll have some nice battles.


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

reganomics813 said:


> This is a nice signing. Coupled with the other pieces that Danny's added you guys are in great shape and have had one heck of an offseason. In reality he's an average point guard but he'll really contribute big with hitting open 3's when people double Larry and Lebron. I'm a Nets fan but I really look forward to watching the Cavs next year. I think we'll have some nice battles.


double larrry hughes? Big Z, maybe. But Larry Hughes??


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

Big Z too no doubt. But you better believe Larry's gonna be handling the ball like he did in Washington and he can heat up pretty darn quick. He forces doubles in drawing help defenders with his penetration and if they don't bite he's scoring. I really think you're picking your poison if teams overplay anybody on CLE's starting 5. Especially with a little sniper like Jones who's more than willing to bury a 3 if you sag off him the slightest bit.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Now I need a name change


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

The money and length is scary for basically a NBA utility man until last year. But he fits in well with our team, with like what people were posting before. He isnt much of a ball handeler and cant creat off the dribble but thats what LBJ and Hughes are for, and with Marshall and Jones on the floor i dont see a chance they could get away with doubling down a Z all night. I see him benefiting from this the most, he can do his up and under and hook shot in the lane all night long. And if they double when hughes/bron create we should kill them with our outside shot of marshall and dj. Not to mention if hughes is taking it to the rack Lebron has improved leaps and bounds from beyond the arc, and i dont see why he wouldnt this year. And the same could be said for hughes when lebron penetrates.

Jones is getting older and he played well enough to receive this money, but i like Ferry taking a chance, i mean its only a few more mill than what we gave Ollie last year, and Damon is wayyyyy better than that.

Our options werent very good left on the market, and id rather give a shooter in jones 16 million than someone like Watson 30 million aka the Nuggets.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I agree 4 years is too long but clearly this team is being built currently around the fact that Z and Marshall will be around for 3-4 more years and by that time Lebron will be safely signed to a long term deal. This team's window in now set

I'm not a huge fan of Jones (his defense and the pick and roll are scary things next year- I hope Brown will not be afraid to sit Jones in favor of Snow when necessary) but this is a much better contract then the one Denver gave Watson. A little less then 4 million a year is reasonable


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

On a side note didn't Branson break the Saras signs with Cleveland story as well? Better wait for confirmation of this.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

nice signing for the cavs though but the Heat were unwilling to overpaid for him and waste the MLE he is good at 1 thing and its 3 pt shooting despite having only 1 good season.

now that he is cleveland he is a lock for three point contest. :biggrin:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

PG: Damon Jones...Eric Snow
SG: Larry Hughes...Aleksander Pavlovic
SF: LeBron James...Ira Newble...Luke Jackson
PF: Drew Gooden...Donyell Marshall...Anderson Varejao
C: Zydrunas Ilgauskas...Jahidi White

The Cavs got even siiiiiicker.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The key here is that Mike Brown has to be unafraid to sit Damon Jones when necessary for Eric Snow's defense. If he can figure out the timing of it (i.e. always play Snow and Marshall together) it could work out very well.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'll wait for confirmation. Not bad if it's true. I don't like the years or the money that much. But it's not horrible. I think Ferry just asked himself if the extra money was worth being able to contend in the next two years.

This team is built for right now, with some nice pieces going forward. Hopefully Ferry can have good drafts to supplement the team down the line, like San Antonio does.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

I like this move. I am not sure why it took so long but i guess miami didnt offer as much money as us. I think that his outside shooting will help out the Cavs a ton. He better step up on D though. I guess he just decided to join LeBron instead of getting dunked on by him. :biggrin:


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

We coulda gone two routes got a 3pt shooting pg and a great defender who can guard 3 positions which we got or get a lockdown defending pg and a sharpshooting sg. We will be great this year


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

oh well...too much money and years for a guy who was a product of Shaq and Wade, not to mention, the history of PGs who had great years and left Miami for money....

Anthony Carter
Rod Strickland
Terry Porter
Eric Murdock
Rafer Alston
Damon Jones

I'm forgetting some people, but it's very well known down here that the Heat have always been able to produce backup PGs (in this case, turning him into a starter) and let them leave for money (and then they rot away to nothing) and just pick up a new guy and do it again....

best of luck with Damon....(and his wife, Tina Thompson)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Rod Strickland
> Terry Porter
> Eric Murdock
> Rafer Alston
> Damon Jones


Rod Strickland
Terry Porter
Raefer Alston

yeah. Those guys never did anything for anyone but Miami. 
Do you only watch Miami Heat basketball? Those guys have all been better in other places than the Heat.

So long as Damon Jones doesn't forget how to make wide open 3's the Cavs will be happy with their purchase.

Hughes, Lebron, Z will get Jones as many looks as Wade and Shaq got him.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Rod Strickland
> Terry Porter
> Raefer Alston
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry but you're wrong....

Rod Strickland and Terry Porter came into Miami after long careers and showed they could play again, got a big payday the following summer, and never showed a flash again.

Rafer Alston was an and1 legend and that's it, comes into Miami and tears it up off the bench, did alot of the same things that DJ did last year, goes to Toronto for a ton of cash, and I'd have to say he was disappointing for what they paid.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Well if DJ was a product of Wade/Shaq then he should do fine with being a product of Bron/Z not to mention a more athletic player in Hughes > Eddie Jones and a better shooter/player in Marshall/Gooden > Haslem... we will take our chances


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Mike James. I don't think he got huge money though.

Nice signing. $4 million is not a lot of money these days, but 4 years is a bit long.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm sorry but you're wrong....
> 
> Rod Strickland and Terry Porter came into Miami after long careers and showed they could play again, got a big payday the following summer, and never showed a flash again.
> 
> Rafer Alston was an and1 legend and that's it, comes into Miami and tears it up off the bench, did alot of the same things that DJ did last year, goes to Toronto for a ton of cash, and I'd have to say he was disappointing for what they paid.


 even though he had better stats as a Raptor?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I like the signing. Our starting 5 will be impossible to guard offensively. Z struggles against double teams but he is damn near unstoppable 1 on 1. If teams want to double James all over the court like last year we now have weapons to seriously make them pay. 

Contract is maybe 1 year too long, though I don't have a problem at all with the $. ~4M a year is easily movable in a trade worst case scenario, and when we draft a PG of the future DJ can move into a backup role. 

If healthy, I don't see how this team doesn't compete for at worst a 5 seed and possibly higher depending on James development and coach Brown.

Nice job Ferry :greatjob:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> even though he had better stats as a Raptor?


 more minutes help a little? Rafer didn't do nearly as good as what they thought, and he had all those issues in the locker room too...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't think we expect anything more out of Damon Jones other then his strengths which are too hit the open jumpers and not be careless with the ball. Unlike the other Miami PG's in the past: he isn't past his prime and he's going to a team with players who demand double teams. In addition, this is where the Marshall signing becomes key, as we have an additional shooter that we can put on the floor that can allow Snow to come and be ultra valuable as the defensive stopper. Unlike last year, Snow won't be nearly as big a liability and there should be no hesitation to put Jones when defense is needed

Overall he's an average PG in an average FA PG class. That being said Ferry got him for far less then guys like Jaric or Watson. While I think these other guys are better players they are not worth double the money that they were given. Individually, the Jones signing is nothing spectacular but considering the price we got for him compared to the market and the people he's coming in with, Ferry is again proving he was the right man for the job


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

lol, Sonics sign Rick Brunson for a 1 yr deal, a little over $1 mil as a back up, & all he is known for are making 3's & taking care of the ball, & a lot of assists. 

I don't really like Damon Jones, mainly because I don't like the Miami Heat, but now that he isn't there maybe I will like him a little more. I don't know, there's just something about him I can't stand.....


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm sorry but you're wrong....
> 
> Rod Strickland and Terry Porter came into Miami after long careers and showed they could play again, got a big payday the following summer, and never showed a flash again.
> 
> Rafer Alston was an and1 legend and that's it, comes into Miami and tears it up off the bench, did alot of the same things that DJ did last year, goes to Toronto for a ton of cash, and I'd have to say he was disappointing for what they paid.


Rafer was top 11 in assists last year.. I think he did pretty well for being paid 3.5 million last season. 14 points and 6.4 assists for his 1st year starting I think thats pretty solid if you ask me


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

futuristxen Remember now when a player leaves to another team they are gonna get worse trust me.. its impossible for Damon to do better :eek8: Seriously I think Miami fans are just saying that o he isnt gonna do better or anything just to say it because if he came back they would be jumping for joy. Getting Jones is gonna be great for the team. Even though there isnt a Shaq + Wade combo I would say a LeBron and Big Z combo is just fine. Especially, with Marshall and Gooden spreading the defense because they are better shooters then Haslem


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Rick Brunson can't shoot nearly as well as D. Jones: it's not even close


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

I like this addition. DJ will give us what Lucious Harris was Supposed to give us last year. Consistent perimeter shooting. I don't always expect Jones to be the primary ballhandler . In clutch situations we will probably see LArry bring the ball down the court and Larry & Lebron initiating the offense.

Bring big Jahidi White on board and let's start the preseason!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Great addition to help spread the floor. He's a much needed sniper for the Cavs and he'll do very well in that role. Doesn't hurt that he takes care of the ball very well and plays within his limitations. 

Only problem now is defense at 1. PGs will be blowing by Damon at will, so Brown is going to have to coach his way into getting the Cavs to buy into a team defensive strategy, because that's the only way the Cavs can make up for Damon's inability to stop 1's. Rotating consistently and having the desire to play D is going to be important, especially for LeBron. Can't wait until the season starts.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

arcade_rida said:


> futuristxen Remember now when a player leaves to another team they are gonna get worse trust me.. its impossible for Damon to do better :eek8: Seriously I think Miami fans are just saying that o he isnt gonna do better or anything just to say it because if he came back they would be jumping for joy. Getting Jones is gonna be great for the team. Even though there isnt a Shaq + Wade combo I would say a LeBron and Big Z combo is just fine. Especially, with Marshall and Gooden spreading the defense because they are better shooters then Haslem


 http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/merc...ts/12584870.htm 



> Despite having its entire $5 million exception and being $6 million under the luxury tax threshold, Heat president Pat Riley said Miami was unwilling to match Cleveland's offer in either years or money.
> 
> Miami was believed to have offered Jones a three-year deal starting at $3 million, and did not raise its bid after Michael Finley signed with San Antonio. Jones' deal with Cleveland will start at $3.6 million. The Cavs made no announcement, and Mark Termini - Jones' agent - declined comment.
> 
> ...


Just like I said, and this time it comes from the President's mouth. Damon benefitted so much from Shaq & Wade, it's not even funny. Damon isn't gonna get all those open looks in Cleveland, so enjoy him, it's not worth 4 million a year for a backup PG. Enjoy watching Damon get ripped apart on defense by basically every opposing PG. Enjoy watching him bring the ball up the floor with his back turned b/c he's not quick enough and/or has no moves to beat his man, his only real move is the "donkey kick" he uses to create space while backing the ball up the floor. Have fun with that....


----------



## Cavsfansince70 (Jun 4, 2004)

Why wouldn't Damon get just as many open looks. Wade's game mirrors LeBron's and Z is the second most offensive minded center behind Shaq and then you put Larry Hughes and Donyell Marshall in the mix and the floor opens up really wide. Haslam and Eddie Jones are not quite on Larry or Donyell's level since Eddie is past his prime.

Damon doesn't have to worry about making plays with the ball in LeBron and Larry's hands. My only concern is the pick and roll defense with Z and Damon. I'm waiting to see how Mike Brown's defensive scheme looks. As Mike said "I can teach defense. It's almost impossible to teach pure shooting with that scorer's touch."


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm not sure whether Jones will get as many open looks for the Cavs as he did with Miami. I do however know that whomever gets to play with LeBron, Z, Hughes and Marshall/Gooden will end up with open looks. I know that McInnis, Newble and Harris all got loads of open shots. They just weren't good at converting. That was with even fewer offensive weapons. I really think that as long as someone has to guard Jones the Cavs will be better off than they have been.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/merc...ts/12584870.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Just like I said, and this time it comes from the President's mouth. Damon benefitted so much from Shaq & Wade, it's not even funny. Damon isn't gonna get all those open looks in Cleveland, so enjoy him, it's not worth 4 million a year for a backup PG. Enjoy watching Damon get ripped apart on defense by basically every opposing PG. Enjoy watching him bring the ball up the floor with his back turned b/c he's not quick enough and/or has no moves to beat his man, his only real move is the "donkey kick" he uses to create space while backing the ball up the floor. Have fun with that....


 Jeez you really are a huge homer.

Did you not read what people are posting? No ones being saying that D. Jones is an All-Star calibre player and he probably isn't worth a four year contract. But we got him for a lot CHEAPER then the going rate for similar calibre PG's (Watson 30 mill, Jaric 40 mill) and it was even less then the MLE. The Cavs are not going to have salary cap room with or without D. Jones over the next few years so it's not a cap killer. We also don't need a huge star at PG since at every other position we have star or clearly above avergae players.

And no he won't get as many open looks without Shaq. But beyond stating the obvious he will have a ton of open looks playing with Lebron, Gooden, Z, and Hughes. Both Lebron and Z demand double teams and on occasion Hughes as well.

OBTW have fun with Jason Williams jacking up wild threes and playing lousy defense. Wade's going to be you're PG in the fourth - count on it


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Jeez you really are a huge homer.
> 
> Did you not read what people are posting? No ones being saying that D. Jones is an All-Star calibre player and he probably isn't worth a four year contract. But we got him for a lot CHEAPER then the going rate for similar calibre PG's (Watson 30 mill, Jaric 40 mill) and it was even less then the MLE. The Cavs are not going to have salary cap room with or without D. Jones over the next few years so it's not a cap killer. We also don't need a huge star at PG since at every other position we have star or clearly above avergae players.
> 
> ...


 ...and Eric Snow will be yours. Enjoy................


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> ...and Eric Snow will be yours. Enjoy................


 I actually will: Eric Snow is a perfect backup PG

Too bad he's the one we are actually overpaying for


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Just to add to my point, In Miami, Damon had career highs in:
*Games Played
*Games Started
*MPG
*FG%
*RPG
*PF
*PPG

In Damon's career, he has shot:
*1028/2487 from the field, nearly a *third* of both makes and attempts were last season.
*586/1508 from 3pt land, nearly *half* of his makes and a *third* of his attempts were last season.

For a *28* year old vet PG last year, in his *7th* year out of college, playing for his *9th* team, he sure did have a *big* improvement in 1 season didn't he? Shaq? Wade? Nah...he must of been working hard with his wife Tina all summer and her dominance rubbed off on him last year...best wishes Cavs fans! Ferry has done a hell of a job all summer, but I think this is his 1st mistake. 16 mil for a guy coming off a obvious career year who is best suited as a backup PG on a good team. If you're expecting to win around 55-60 games like I've been reading, you better hope Damon shows somethings that he didn't last year, because he doesn't have the big fella to get him 500 open looks this year, and it's pretty well known down here that *Damon can't:
1. get himself an open look
2. create a play himself as a PG to set up his teammates
3. take anyone off the dribble
4. play defense
5. quickly get the ball up the floor against constant, full-court pressure* (Detroit, Indiana, etc.)

shout out to LBJ, BTW...I miss you man! :cheers:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

You're points again have little to what we need for Jones to do in Cleveland

1) Do we need himself to get an open look: NO - we have Lebron, Z, Hughes, and hell even Gooden can create his own shot

2) Do we need him to be a playmaker: this is another emphatic NO (see above). We have two perimeter playmakers and an interior one

3) Do we need him to penetrate: NO. We want the lane clear for Z and Lebron to post and Lebron/Hughes to penetrate. Jones is here to shoot not penetrate

4) Defense: this is where Eric Snow and Marshall come in. With Marshall we can play Snow in the fourth and still have a shooter. 

5) Do we need him to quickly bring the ball up court: NO. Unlike Miami (with the exception of Wade who is still a TO machine) we have multiple ballhandlers to break pressure outside the point gaurd position

He's here to shoot three's and make them at a high percentage. A better version of Steve Kerr. If he can do that while not turning the ball over he'll be worth the money


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> You're points again have little to what we need for Jones to do in Cleveland
> 
> 1) Do we need himself to get an open look: NO - we have Lebron, Z, Hughes, and hell even Gooden can create his own shot
> 
> ...


I really don't see the comparisons your making, but I guess you don't see mine either.

1-Did we need DJ to create his own shot? No, we had Shaq and Wade, Eddie can create his own shot. Only difference is we have Haslem who's role doesn't involve ever creating his own shot. At some points though, you need DJ to be able to create on his own, and he just plain can't do that. I'm telling you this b/c I've sat in front of my TV or at a game frustrated as hell b/c teams are gonna let Damon handle the ball and know damn well he can't do anything to create. Just wait...in a few months you'll have the same problem. 

2-We didn't need him to be a playmaker either, but again, like I said above. You'll see when teams start denying Bron the ball and forcing Damon to run an offense and/or create on his own. It's gonna drive you nuts, you might even start screaming for J-Mac (maybe a reach on that..but...we'll see).

3-Again, we have the same situation, except you have Z who can pull his man out and open the lane up more. We had 2 slashes on the perimeter in Eddie and Wade. But when you can play D on Damon and no he can't beat you off the dribble, you're gonna play right up in his shorts and have no fear of him doing anything. See what Damon does when he's got a guy like Billups on him all night, right in his face giving him no chance to shoot and pressuring him for 48 minutes. 

4-I agree Snow is a better backup than Dooling, a more experienced player. However, Dooling was the same role. When we needed D, we popped Keyon in there, but then you lose the shooting. Same situation with you, Snow isn't nearly as athletic as Keyon, but neither can shoot the rock. So, you put him in there for D and you're fine on that end, but on offense, now the D doesn't have to respect their shot so you can double off to Bron or Z with no fear.

5-You don't need to bring it up quick? Well have fun running your offense with 16-17 seconds left on the shot clock everytime. Damon can't break down pressure, so if you plan on having Bron just bring up and essentially play PG again, why did you sign Damon? Remember when Bron played PG before, he's got the ability to do it, but he's much better suited off the ball (just like our #3). Hughes is a better ball handler than Eddie, but do you really want him bringing it up and running the offense? He failed miserably as a PG and I doubt that his decision making is gonna be something you want at PG. 

Maybe DJ can prove me wrong, but I'm sorry I just don't see how he's gonna get through out of Miami, especially without Shaq. He's been a career backup who could shoot the ball and didn't turn the ball over a whole lot. Now you expect him to run the show on a championship team? I don't know...we got a career year out of him last year, can he do it again? and over the course of 3-4 years? I guess we'll see....


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

In regards to number 2, unlike you guys, if they deny Lebron the ball, Larry can get it and do a lot of the same playmaking things. If the Cavs can't get Lebron or Larry open for Damon, then Damon is most likely wide open.

Damon is going to be playing the exact same role he did in Miami. What about that is so hard to understand?

All he has to do is make wide open shots. If he is not open, he shouldn't be shooting, considering the offensive fire power on the floor.

The Cavs starting five for this year is much better offensively than what the Heat had last year. There are above average offensive players at every position for the Cavs.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> The Cavs starting five for this year is much better offensively than what the Heat had last year. There are above average offensive players at every position for the Cavs.


 :raised_ey 

I guess we'll see....I'm hoping you guys live up to your expectations, b/c you're setting the bar very high by what I've read in here over the past few weeks...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> :raised_ey
> 
> I guess we'll see....I'm hoping you guys live up to your expectations, b/c you're setting the bar very high by what I've read in here over the past few weeks...


Not really. All I said is offensively the Cavs should be better than last year's Heat team.

Defensively is another story. Z is no Shaq. Marshall is okay, but not as good as Haslem defensively. Eddie Jones/Hughes is a wash. And Wade played better D than Lebron last year.

Just saying...it's a really good offensive unit, and Damon really doesn't have to give much. He really doesn't have to touch his numbers in Miami to be effective. He just has to be efficient in his shooting. Make the open shots that's all. Hughes, Lebron, Gooden, Marshall, Z and others can handle the bulk of the scoring. I expect Luke Jackson to average more points per game than Damon.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

As far as expectations go, most of the Cleveland faithful just want the team to stay healthy and make the playoffs. If Cleveland makes the playoffs, what then? At that point, I'd just take things one game at a time.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Im really scared of cleveland this year....really


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Glad to see a Eric Murdock mention. Too bad he was 100x better with Blue Edwards on the Bucks than he was with Miami.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Dont be a Homer Wade to Diesel.... I am the only one who can talk to Wade to Diesel this Homer was my roommate last year and this year. He loved Damon Jones last year and was happy to see him go this year. He was the best PG on the market this year, so yes we are setting the bar high b/c we got the best FA PG on the market, we needed a shooter we got it, we needed a team player, we got it. We have Eric Snow too play all the defense from the PG position.

Dont be like that WtoD.... IT will be the battle of the death in our apartment when Jones lights up J-Will all night long. And while Walker/Shaq/Haslem/Zo/Wade/Posey/Spreewell are all pissed off b/c he isnt distributing the ball to everyone.. your team will fall apart after they realize their is only one ball to play with on the court just like the Lakers


----------

